# Suddenly felt "old".



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Yesterday my DD called and asked if I needed anything since she was out and about; I said no. 
Bout an hour later one of the Gkids called and was going to Walmart did I need anything; ahh no.
Then about 5 minutes later the other Gkid called and asked how we were doin since she was thinking of us. I asked what's going on and she said "Well you and Grandma are most at risk for the virus and we don't want anything to happen to either of you." I thanked her for caring and hung up the phone.
I suddenly felt "old". 

Don't get me wrong I know I'm retired and can't do a lot of the things I did even in my 60's, but I never really thought of myself as being put in the category of "old"..... until now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i feel the same. ever since this demon killer came by my son has been calling several times a day in addition to his regular 7pm call. it's driving me nuts! i can't say anything though. he loves me but the thing is i'm in far better shape than he is.

he's the one that should be careful with his breathing problems and whatnot.i did tell him yesterday not to come in again for 2 weeks. he just looked at me hard and said"but mother. we dont go anywhere else and we only see each other and even then we are cleaning everything in sight" that's not why i was telling him that. i just wanted to have some time alone and not be made to feel older than i am. but what can we do. at least they care for us not like some kids who couldn't care less. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am TOTALLY loving being the wise old lady. 

I wasted time in my youth being afraid of growing old.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I admit I don't think about my age at all - in fact, it's a family joke that my birthday will arrive and I'm completely unaware - not avoiding it, just not thinking about it. I had a sort of 'hey, wait a minute' moment when I read that the grocery stores were designating early shopping hours specifically for the elderly - you qualified if you were 60. 60? elderly? ok, that was my - I'm old - moment, lol.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think that the fact that your family members are calling you has more to do with their love for you than your being old. They have heard the statistics that are killing people in Europe and each decade above 50 is getting hit the hardest. I think it is wonderful that you have so much love in your life. If this virus was targeting the younger decades us oldies would be out and about doing for them to try and keep them safer.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> If this virus was targeting the younger decades us oldies would be out and about doing for them to try and keep them safer.


I've been doing this for years; virus be darned!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't knock it! 

I hate the way the "news" shows so many families complaining of new found togetherness and support. So negative. If there's something wrong, I think the issue was there before this forced togetherness.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

true. they are talking here about how many divorces are going to come out of this. there are many here working from home. my friends across the street and then the ones 2 doors down. both families are loving being home together. one has 3 teenagers. right now he's teaching them cursive.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

cursive,,,,he deserves and "atta boy" for that.
today I signed a birthday card for a great grandson.
I wrote"happy birthday, from great grampa'
after I wrote it I laughed and told G Gramma , I hope he can read cursive ..
....jiminwisc...... ,


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have never really thought about my age even when I was young. In fact this is the first time that I am very aware that I am what is considered an old person at age 65. A young old person at the beginning of old age. Every decade after 60 is a different old age just like the years of childhood make for a different childhood. 

This awareness of my age has to do with the virus. I listen to the news more attentively when they are talking about how it affects the old. This will be a bad time as so many of us oldies belong to our families. What will the future be like for kids who have lost grandparents? This has already become a subject in Italy and one that is heartbreaking.

However when I learn about someone young dying of the virus it is more traumatic because their life has been cut short.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Out in yard yesterday and two guys on a four wheeler drive in my yard. Call out "hey, old timer" to get my attention, like I didnt see them. Explain they are surveying to put in new fiber optic cable (yea now that I am moving, guess DSL will be available here). First time I have had somebody call me old timer to my face. And by way these two guys werent exactly teenagers. Had real urge to get in guys face and cough.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I just had a new ac and heating unit installed. They gave me my warranty papers and it is for 10 years. I’ll be 81. That made me feel old and after being sick for the last few months hoping I live that long.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I turned 78 this week, and I don't feel old...maybe tired, but not old...my mind is young and curious...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

vickinell said:


> I just had a new ac and heating unit installed. They gave me my warranty papers and it is for 10 years. I’ll be 81. That made me feel old and after being sick for the last few months hoping I live that long.


I hate it when some salesman tells me I'll have a lifetime warranty. I've started getting prickly. Oh, yeah? I'm 74 and you sell me something with a 6 month warranty? I want a warranty with some MEAT on it! Tell me it's transferable!

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I felt old yesterday when I heard on the scanner that someone had called in a "old body style pick up " partially in the roadway and the deputy responding said it appeared to be a late 1980s / early 1990s pick up that was locked and appeared to have had radiator issues.

When he ran the tag, it turned out to be a 1994 model and was able to call the owner to make sure a rollback was en route.

After hearing that, I got to thinking of my 1981 F150, 1988 Chevy Blazer and my first car 1964 Galaxie that I have kept all maintained , repainted , reupholstered and drive train rebuilt when needed and road worthy to avoid buying new vehicles as they got more ugly and computerized and for a minute or so I felt old, but it passed as I remembered they all have engines capable of 0 to 60 in 6 to 8 seconds and can keep up with the new junk on the road and I can afford the fuel for them and the additives for the 61 to get the most out of unleaded fuel.


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

I turned 60 in January and my feeling old moment is when I actually found I was interested enough to open this forum entitled “Homesteading and Reitrement”.

But, yeah, since this COVID thing, my daughter turned into the virus nazi. She got upset when I said we were trying to decide whether or not our church was going to have services, telling us we HAVE to cancel. And she got upset and hounded me for days because we told our niece from Austin that she could come visit us on Easter weekend. I got to where I was hiding things from her like a teenager hides things from her parents. Lol. I was not in the least bit concerned that I was going to die from a virus, but she was like “don’t you care about us? What happens if you get it and die? I want my children to know you”. Very sweet, but, man, I’m not on my last leg.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

vickinell said:


> I just had a new ac and heating unit installed. They gave me my warranty papers and it is for 10 years. I’ll be 81. That made me feel old and after being sick for the last few months hoping I live that long.


Now you done it. You and I are in the same boat. Now you got me thinking I'm old with that warranty stuff.


----------

